# Why one cop carries 145 rounds of ammo on the job



## Kyle

Before the call that changed Sergeant Timothy Gramins’ life forever, he typically carried 47 rounds of handgun ammunition on his person while on duty

At the core of his desperate firefight was a murderous attacker who simply would not go down, even though he was shot 14 times with .45-cal. ammunition – six of those hits in supposedly fatal locations.

https://www.police1.com/officer-sho...5-rounds-of-ammo-on-the-job-clGBbLYpnqqHxwMq/


----------



## DaSDGuy

Stupid doctor.


----------



## black dog

45ACP makes one bleed,  +P+ 9mm Hydras takes ones life and soul.


----------



## Kinnakeet

black dog said:


> 45ACP makes one bleed,  +P+ 9mm Hydras takes ones life and soul.


hollow point 44 mag removes meat


----------



## DaSDGuy

JEFF69Z28 said:


> hollow point 44 mag removes meat


Most departments won't let them use hollow points because they might hurt the person trying to kill them. Actually a lot of hollow points will shatter when the hit something like a car window.  They prefer something with penetrating power.


----------



## Kyle

DaSDGuy said:


> Most departments won't let them use hollow points because they might hurt the person trying to kill them. Actually a lot of hollow points will shatter when the hit something like a car window.  They prefer something with penetrating power.


In recent years they started using bonded power points. hold together for penetration through things like a windshield, but begin to expand when they strike.


----------



## DaSDGuy

Kyle said:


> In recent years they started using bonded power points. hold together for penetration through things like a windshield, but begin to expand when they strike.


Our local county constables still can't carry them.


----------



## stgislander

Does the military allowed to carry hollow points now?  We carried ball ammo in our 45ACPs.  I remember something about hollow point or fragmenting ammo being against the Geneva Convention.


----------



## black dog

DaSDGuy said:


> Most departments won't let them use hollow points because they might hurt the person trying to kill them. Actually a lot of hollow points will shatter when the hit something like a car window.  They prefer something with penetrating power.


 
What departments are those please?


----------



## black dog

stgislander said:


> Does the military allowed to carry hollow points now?  We carried ball ammo in our 45ACPs.  I remember something about hollow point or fragmenting ammo being against the Geneva Convention.


The rounds loaded with Sierra match king bullets that our Armed Services have an open tip.
77 grain 5.56, 175 grain 7.62 LR, 190 and 220 grain 300 win mag..


----------



## Kyle

stgislander said:


> Does the military allowed to carry hollow points now?  We carried ball ammo in our 45ACPs.  I remember something about hollow point or fragmenting ammo being against the Geneva Convention.


They don’t call it hollow points. They refer to it as a match grade open tip.

I’m not sure what the convention rules are, but I do know but one of my former coworkers who served in Iraq in 2006 loaded up with. 8+ mags worth Whenever he could get it.


----------



## black dog

Kyle said:


> They don’t call it hollow points. They refer to it as a match grade open tip.
> 
> I’m not sure what the convention rules are, but I do know but one of my former coworkers who served in Iraq in 2006 loaded up with. 8+ mags worth Whenever he could get it.



With the new generation of rifles being issued to some strait leg marines the load out is 28 loaded pmags with the 77 grain 5.56...


----------



## Kinnakeet

black dog said:


> The rounds loaded with Sierra match king bullets that our Armed Services have an open tip.
> 77 grain 5.56, 175 grain 7.62 LR, 190 and 220 grain 300 win mag..


win mag or rum both will remove your head and most of your inerds


----------



## Kinnakeet

black dog said:


> With the new generation of rifles being issued to some strait leg marines the load out is 28 loaded pmags with the 77 grain 5.56...


5.56 I assume a small round for less recoil to get back on target or they say speed kills?


----------



## black dog

JEFF69Z28 said:


> 5.56 I assume a small round for less recoil to get back on target or they say speed kills?


Speed does kill... But..
I dont believe so, much improved range and down range ballistics over 855 62 grain round...
 The 77 grain load is lethal past 700 yards.


----------



## Kinnakeet

black dog said:


> Speed does kill... But..
> I dont believe so, much improved range and down range ballistics over 855 62 grain round...
> The 77 grain load is lethal past 700 yards.


Thats what Im talking about!


----------



## jrt_ms1995

U. S. isn’t a signatory of the Geneva Conventions (although mostly follow them anyway.)


----------



## Ken King

The Geneva Conventions have nothing to do with the limitations on ammunition, that would be the Hague Conventions that limits ammunition that expand or flatten when entering the body.


----------



## DaSDGuy

black dog said:


> What departments are those please?


Do your own homework. This isn't high school.


----------



## black dog

JEFF69Z28 said:


> win mag or rum both will remove your head and most of your inerds



I was fortunate to shoot a few thousand of the first Navy 190 grain 300 win mag loads , even with a 16 lb 700 it was the most violent rifle I have fired extensively... Its an impressive load.
It and then the 220 grain load pushed that cartridge capabilities out past 1,500 yds at about 1.1 moa. 
Ive never shot a rum nor do I know its capabilities. If I had the chance I would.


----------



## black dog

DaSDGuy said:


> Do your own homework. This isn't high school.



You made the statement.. You bullet knowledge is lacking, fmj ammo tends to travel throught things it hits like people walls and things that without delivering much hydrostatic shock.
 Dont really have those problems with expanding bullets...

 My whole adult life i have and have had many friends and family in LE.
I shoot a match or three every month I can since i was kid, never once have I ever met, seen or talked to a LEO that is or has been issued ball/full metal jacket ammo for on the job carry.
Training and practice.... Sure but not for people....


----------



## DaSDGuy

black dog said:


> You made the statement.. You bullet knowledge is lacking, fmj ammo tends to travel throught things it hits like people walls and things that without delivering much hydrostatic shock.
> Dont really have those problems with expanding bullets...
> 
> My whole adult life i have and have had many friends and family in LE.
> I shoot a match or three every month I can since i was kid, never once have I ever met, seen or talked to a LEO that is or has been issued ball/full metal jacket ammo for on the job carry.
> Training and practice.... Sure but not for people....


Ok, fine. My son and son-in-law are both active St Marys County sheriff deputies. Those are my informed sources. And they both agree with my statement. They also think you are a pompous tool spouting useless words. So unless you wear the badge too, how about you just stfu.


----------



## black dog

DaSDGuy said:


> Ok, fine. My son and son-in-law are both active St Marys County sheriff deputies. Those are my informed sources. And they both agree with my statement. They also think you are a pompous tool spouting useless words. So unless you wear the badge too, how about you just stfu.



 Prove it....
Have them give you a copy of there Armorers Approved List of Ammunition they can and do carry for work....And post it..
You do know that most in LE are not knowledgeable gun folks...lol


----------



## Kinnakeet

black dog said:


> I was fortunate to shoot a few thousand of the first Navy 190 grain 300 win mag loads , even with a 16 lb 700 it was the most violent rifle I have fired extensively... Its an impressive load.
> It and then the 220 grain load pushed that cartridge capabilities out past 1,500 yds at about 1.1 moa.
> Ive never shot a rum nor do I know its capabilities. If I had the chance I would.


RUM is similar to the win mag shoulder killer but  a SIMs recoil pad reduces felt recoil quit a bit


----------



## Kinnakeet

black dog said:


> Prove it....
> Have them give you a copy of there Armorers Approved List of Ammunition they can and do carry for work....And post it..
> You do know that most in LE are not knowledgeable gun folks...lol


You do know that most in LE are not knowledgeable gun folks...lol 
This is the truth I know a few LEO that only shoot or even have a gun because of the job


----------

